# Guns



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Wondering how many of you have guns.

How many?
What kind?
Legal?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

ar-15, sprinfield m1a. colt 45 officers model, glock 27, sks, ak47, franchi spas assault shotgun, carbon fiber bull barrel 10.22, and a few more odds and ends, everything legal, federal firearms violations are harsh :nod:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

m-70 stealth .308 sniper sytem


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

i have a glock 21, its 45acp
then I have an ak47 in 7.62x39
next will be an ar-15 and some sort of small compact carry pistol

yes they are all legal


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

I have a BB Gun and a Slingshot. Both of them is illegal...


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I have about 75 different firearms pistols,rifles,shotguns, that is just in my own collection. I am also a liscensed firearms dealer and I have about 65-70 different firearms I keep in stock for sale.







As armac said firearms violations are harsh.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Sig Saur P226 .40


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

2 12 guages....one remington, one mossberg.


----------



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

45 auto pistol,357single action revolver, 22 rifle, lever action rifle and yes everthing is LEGAL IN NH 
It is even Legal to carry a concealed Hand gun with a permit.
And yes we do drive around with the gun racks in our pick up trucks, with long guns in them..
*NOT MUCH CRIME UP HERE!!!!*


----------



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

oops forgot my 3 shotgun's 2 20gauge 1 12g
later.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I have a 12 gauge pump action (moosseberg) I have a 16 gauge, a .303 British model..
All of which are legal and are registered..
Ryan


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> Wondering how many of you have guns.
> 
> How many?
> What kind?
> Legal?


 sig p226 semi auto handgun .40 caliber or .357 sig interchangeable
marlin .22 rifle

all are very legal, Im a law abiding citizen


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

damn... All that sh*t is just one phone call away for me but not legal at all.

I guess i'll list my legal stuff... seeing thats all i have.









22
410 
12 gage
357 mag
mini 14
8mm

My dad has over 50 guns that will become mine soon.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> 8mm
> 
> 
> > 8 mm is film equipment not a gun


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

dam killers
i use to own a m24 sniper rifle with an m3a scope, m4 carbine, m16 with a 203 and now since i got out i only have my dad's 12 guage


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have 5 paintball guns and one bb gun









i want to get a nice shot gun, a sweet hand gun like a 9mm and maybe a .44 or something like that

also a highly accurate sniper rifle, a couple of those you know for secrete stuff, and also some illegal autos whos names will not be discussed


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Got a couple shotguns...








Beretta SO5 Comp. Shotgun.....12 Gauge, along with briely tubes...20,28, and 410
Beretta 687EELL Comp. Shotgun...12 Gauge
Beretta 686 Essential ....12 Gauge
Remington 1100 Semi-Auto-Matic Shotgun.....12 Gauge
Remington 870 Pump Shotgun.....12 Gauge

And my only Handgun is a Springfield XD-9mm , with the red beam....








My Brother has a Perazzi MX2000 12 Gauge W/ tube set

All of my guns are legal...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

2 12g shotguns 1 stevens 1 winchester
1 410 shotgun stevens
1 reminton nylon66 .22
1 Ruger 10/22
1 mossberg .22
1 british 303
2 winchester 30-30s one model 100 & one model 94
1 winchester 30-338 ( 338 necked down to 30 cal.)
1 model 700 remington 300 mag.
1 30-06 ackley improved
1 Colt Ace .22 pistol
2 50 cal. Thompson Center muzzle loaders
1 58 cal. TC muzzle loader
1 32 cal. black powder pistol( I never shot b4)
and I think thats all I have at this moment. I have never sold any gun I ever had. I just keep getting more. I have had the 410 shotgun since I was 6 yrs old. All my guns are legal, I wouldnt want to be caught with one that wasnt


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Good ole' M14 and a 20-gauge.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

im in the u.k but might have 2 handguns, stress the might im not saying anything


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> im in the u.k but might have 2 handguns, stress the might im not saying anything


 In the U.K. its illegal to own guns?


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

what kind of paintball guns u got sweet lu? i play tournament paintball


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > im in the u.k but might have 2 handguns, stress the might im not saying anything
> ...


yes







but then you could say so are recreational drugs but people still use them.lol anyway i said might, i might have a pair of glocks. this is all hypethetical of coarse


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> rbP NUT Posted on Feb 20 2004, 12:12 AM
> QUOTE (MR HARLEY @ Feb 20 2004, 12:08 AM)
> QUOTE (rbP NUT @ Feb 19 2004, 05:06 PM)
> im in the u.k but might have 2 handguns, stress the might im not saying anything
> ...


 dont mean we cant get tham lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

englishman said:


> > rbP NUT Posted on Feb 20 2004, 12:12 AM
> > QUOTE (MR HARLEY @ Feb 20 2004, 12:08 AM)
> > QUOTE (rbP NUT @ Feb 19 2004, 05:06 PM)
> > im in the u.k but might have 2 handguns, stress the might im not saying anything
> ...


 exactly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > rbP NUT said:
> ...


 Nut ,
im not questioning YOU ....
I was merely asking a question to find out the facts of the laws there, I was not aware that they were illegal to possess...If i sounded that way i didnt mean it ....
that really sucks that you cant bear arms(legally) in the U.K......


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

yes! I have a couple but I just like them I don't really know much about them.









Beretta 9mm
Glock 40mm
HK 40mm
mossberg 12g
Beretta 25
AK 47 (not legal)

that's it.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 no its cool mr.harely i didnt take it like that, yeah it does suck, 5yrs for possesion and it cost about £500 for a small hand gun


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Colt 45 auto
Ruger MK. 2
Smith&Wesson model 10
Remington 870
Winchester 1897
Winchester 94 large loop carbine
2 Swedish Mausers model 94/38
Russian semi-auto assault rifle
2 Anschutz target .22 rifles
Zoli mod. Italia O/U 12 ga. shotgun
and several others I won't mention here.
Later
Eric


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> rbP NUT Posted: Feb 20 2004, 12:20 AM
> 
> Institutionalized
> 
> ...


 aint that a bitch lol


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> Glock 40mm
> HK 40mm


damn 40 mm is a tank weapon



> I don't really know much about them


that is obvious Novato



> Good ole' M14 and a 20-gauge.


Rufus when you say m14 do you mean a sprigfield m1a? if not I would like to
see a pic, not too many m14's in civilian hands


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

M14s are super easy to find up mere in Maine. but they will run you a good chunk of change!

5 12 gauge shotguns a coupple 3.5 inchers
1 28 gauge
1 combination 4-10/.22 pack gun that folds in half to only 16"
6 .22 caliber rifles semi outs single shot antiques
2 30-06 one sporteriezed the other a nes 710 remminton. VERY nice cheep Awesome shooting gun!
1 7mm sporterized
.44 mag super black hawk
.32 snub nose
couple .22 "minies" 
9mm glock for plinking

Also have a compund bow with carbon arrows

Soon to purchase....found the right ones just need to wait for a bit more cash
.45 glock short for protection
AR 15 Bushmaster
and a .300 short

Then theres Dads collection.....that some day will be mine

As you can tell I am an avid hunter, hence why so many guns.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> M14s are super easy to find up mere in Maine. but they will run you a good chunk of change!


are you talking about a new gun? or an old (20years old) gun, the new guns are springfield m1a's they run about 1500 dollars, a real m14 select fire would run you about 9000 dollars. I cann believe the are easy to find, that is a class 3 weapon


----------



## pish (Feb 16, 2004)

I used to enjoy shooting black powder muzzle loaders.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Glock 22 Duty Weapon
Savage 30-06 Deer Rifle
Etc...(Lots of Toys, those are the main ones.)

Im looking to get a Spas 12 by Franchi in 12ga. That's a Pump/semi-auto shotgun. And if you have seen Jurrasic Park, you have seen it. Its the chrome gun that tehy use to hunt the V. Raptors, and it's also the gun used in the bookie hold up on the moive Snatch. Lastly, im working on getting a .22cal Walther 22 with a Supressor. Just have get the Paper work from the ATF going....


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

2-silver cap guns that i bought from an ice cream truck
1-black cap gun with a red tip that i also got from an ice cream truck
5-packs of cap gun bullets i bought that at a liquor store (special price buy 4 get one free)
1-customized slingshot made by my gramps
4-packs of marbles
and its all illegal shhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Mosin M-91/30 dragoon conversion (Vet bring back, Normandy June 6th 44)
Mosin M-91 Serbian
Mosin M-91/30 Serbian rework for Pso-1 scope (Bosnian serb)

Tokarev SVT-38 (Vet bring back, Normandy June 6th 44)

Yugo M-24/47
Yugo M-48 modified for comercial scope (Croatian issue)

SKS M-59/66 (Vet bring back Bosnia) 
SKS M-59/66 (Muslim issue and marked)

Ak-74 (American made semi-auto reciever / Russian parts)

Few other fun toys


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

damn you guys with the ak's, lets see some pics of those monsters!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

xxxtreme said:


> what kind of paintball guns u got sweet lu? i play tournament paintball


 i have the whole tippmann family, a-5, model 98, 98 custom, sniper model 98, and there pump gun

i am selling the a-5 though to get a 180g tank







but might use the left overs for a spyder eletra or an amg

me and my friends play around and thinking of starting a team


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Heres some pics


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> Im looking to get a Spas 12 by Franchi in 12ga. That's a Pump/semi-auto shotgun.


not real easy to find, they have been banned for some time, look in the Shotgun News, I have one, it is not chrome, I don't think the factory ever made a chrome gun, the one you saw was a Hollywoood gun







you guys are using Glock 22's? what department?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

pix of a 50 cal desert-eagle


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

at a local range...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

and that was not close. notice the scope.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

yes its legal


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No i dont have a gun. I do not plan on using a gun for any reason because if i shoot someone i will have to kill him and it must be 100% justifable with complete logical reasoning before i do that. However i will have a small fixed up as gun or some sort in the future when i have my own house just for saftey reasons.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

M-91 serbian
M-91/30 dragoon conversion


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

M-59/66


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

all nick nacs were removed when these pics were taken

if you have never seen an AK then well look it up,
Nothing special, crappy firearm but well made and usefull.

Much better than the sucky M/AR-16 series


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> ...












Daewoo needs something, maybe a grip or something, 
you can shoot that thing like that ? Damn uncompfortable.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hmmm nice guns guys , well i have a competition compound bow, hydrolic stabilizers eastons comp arrow, v-bars, magnified scope, field sight, peep sight,release ,also 85 percent let off with the duall cams... im in junior olympic program and im 4th in british columbia . also for guns i have a red ryder lol , a gamo mark 77 pellet gun , which is legal to hunt grouse with , like 400 fps and for an actuall gun i have a savage mark 2 .22 cal with a 8x3 6 i think leupold scope, also dad has a browning 12 guage pump .


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 has no kick so its not bad. has a little finger thing.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres my ugly photo with my sig p226


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I got AK-47, Scorpion, some hand grenades, 9mm CZ Zborojovka and lots of ammo berried by my weekend house at the country side. Little souvenirs from war against Serbian "liberation" army. I don't get off by watching it, have it just in case. No its not legal, and government is doing everything to encourage people to hand weapons over (actions like "weapons free Croatia" and so), but without much of success..


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

> o snap its eric Posted on Feb 20 2004, 06:40 PM
> No i dont have a gun. I do not plan on using a gun for any reason because if i shoot someone i will have to kill him and it must be 100% justifable with complete logical reasoning before i do that.








































Guns are illegal in Belgium! And it should stay this way!!
I don't understand the american way of thinking... Piranha's are illegal in some states, but guns you can buy on everey street corner? WTF????


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

opufoor said:


> Piranha's are illegal in some states, but guns you can buy on everey street corner? WTF????


 Its called the Bill of Rights.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

armac said:


> > 8mm
> >
> >
> > > 8 mm is film equipment not a gun


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> Daewoo needs something, maybe a grip or something,
> you can shoot that thing like that ? Damn uncompfortable.


are you referring to the ar type with no butt stock?


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

If you going to get an MP5.... Go for the gold. Ever since I saw the moive Navy Seals with Charlie Sheen..... I knew I just had to have one.

MP5 SD
-Full Auto CQB Gun with Built in Suppressor.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> Full Auto CQB Gun with Built in Suppressor.


do you have 15000 dollars, and a class 3 license, then you need not apply :laugh:


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

I know.... That is the problem. The Class III is in the works, but I don't have the 15K at the time. DAMN YOU H&K!! Make all this cool stuff and then Price it so only Military's can afford it.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

you do realize that any select fire made after 1986 is illegal for a civilan to own, post 86 pieces are LE and government use only, that is why all legal machinguns
are so expensive (and going up). if you have a class 3 dealer license you can possess post 86 pieces but only for resale, in other words you can keep and shoot them, but they must be for sale


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

armac said:


> you do realize that any select fire made after 1986 is illegal for a civilan to own, post 86 pieces are LE and government use only, that is why all legal machinguns
> are so expensive (and going up). if you have a class 3 dealer license you can possess post 86 pieces but only for resale, in other words you can keep and shoot them, but they must be for sale


 Right... what was it?? 1935 or whatever that they banned fully auto guns because they were sick of Gangster running around with Tommy Guns. If I somehow could pull the money out of my ass, I would have to get the Semi-auto version and then just work on my Bumpfire-ing technique.









Or Maybe, I just need to become a class III dealer.







Naaaa.... to much fawking paperwork.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

armac said:


> > Daewoo needs something, maybe a grip or something,
> > you can shoot that thing like that ? Damn uncompfortable.
> 
> 
> are you referring to the ar type with no butt stock?


 No the Daewoo with no grip, seems awfully stupid to me to bother having
such a tool without it being intact and trully usefull.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

"weapons free Croatia"
















Sorry I'll refrain from that ever again
that was just too damn ammusing .

While I like the Idea, I doubt the Croatians would agree,
thats why I have a hell of alot of respect for them.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>ammusing...

yea, especially if you consider all the trouble we had been trough. Once you feel the pain and fear you can not so easily give away the weapon that might protect you again one day. But I really think our government should clear the mine fields first (about 100000 land mines still berried in Croatia, all signed by YU army) and than ask about the guns

However all this war sh*t for me is over. Its done and I look forward for life in piece and harmony. I do not hate no one and not having any unsolved issues in my head. That's why I won't jump in Serbia/Croatia attachment game with you.

We can talk about the fish and so but politics....plz. spare me!

Otherwise, we can just simply ignore each others and spare rest of the community 
of that kind of childish bullshit.....

thx. and take care,

Mario


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

No worries Mario
I'm over that, I just hope now we can all just re-build 
and once again go home.

I much prefere fish

Cheers, my neighbor


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I Have A SS Mini 14 that i bought new 6 years ago thats never been Fired,
Would like a semi Auto Barret 50 Cal.

Had a Colt AR15 Back in the late 80's also a Walther P38


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

i still sport my nintindo gun


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

same pic as last time gana have to find the cam and take some of my new toys.


----------

